# Cheap Saffron



## benway (May 24, 2009)

On my last shopping spree at the Asian market, I picked up a 1/2 oz package of "Azafran" for $2.  As you might have guessed this wasn't the meticulously separated bright red threads that you pay 50 times more for.  The cheap stuff definitely isn't pure, it had yellow junk mixed in with the red.  That said, I decided to give it a whirl tonight making some quick paella out of leftovers.

Not wanting to add the junky saffron straight to my sofrito, I steeped a monster pinch of the stuff (probably 5x more than with "good" saffron) in some hot water and strained it into my rice.  I had no idea how pure the saffron was and thus had no idea how much to add but I was pleasantly surprised.  My rice turned bright yellow and had a potent saffron flavor.

Anyone else have experience with crappy saffron like this?  I'm going to have a hard time paying big bucks again after this experience.  Its certainly less pure, but its way cheaper and you get much much more of it!


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you so much for the tip BW.  I have quite a few rcipes that call for Safron and have made it without because it is just too darn expensive.  I will give that a try.

Thanks Again,

Kelley


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Saffron is one of those things I don't cut corners with.

If I'm just looking for color, tumeric substitutes quite nicely. But when flavor is important, I bite the bullet and go with the true gelt.

Our friends in San Francisco (both BDL and I have posted the link before) are currently selling Persian saffron for 80 bucks an ounce. Still expensive, true. But compared to buying it in those little containers a real bargan. One local place is getting fourteen+ bucks a gram---which works out to about $400/ounce.

Benway, just out of curiousity, about what percentage of the mix would you guess is yellow tendrils instead of red?


----------



## asieh (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, fake saffron also has a yellow color but that isn't natural coloring!!

As Saffron is worth its weight in gold, for years, scandalous merchants have either "cut" the product with various additives, added water or oil weight, and simply tried to pass off cheap imitations as the real Saffron...

Read more at http://www.zargolsaffron.com/fake-saffron-beware.htm


----------



## benway (May 24, 2009)

I estimated that my pinch was about 5x more than I would usually use and it came out a little bit stronger than I would have liked.  My guess is my pack is about 10% good stuff.  I wouldn't add this with all the floral waste to a dish but for $4 per ounce versus $80 per ounce I don't mind buying it with the waste.  I'll also note that I'm guessing this pack contains Iranian saffron.  I'm used to the Spanish variety and in comparison this saffron has a higher ratio of flavor to coloring.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

That's why Iranian (Persian) is considered the best saffron in the world, Benway. It's got a deeper, richer flavor than the Spanish.

Using your figures, you're paying about half what I do (i.e., if you toss out the crap you'd need ten ounces to equal an ounce of pure). So, if you don't mind dealing with the yellow (which, generally, does not have much, if any, flavor), you're getting a pretty good deal.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

SPAMMER!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

eastshores said:


> SPAMMER!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


Acknowledged!


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

This "azafran" you find at ethnic grocery stores is actually from a plant called safflower. It doesn't have any real saffron in it. It does taste and look similar.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Don't forget achiote oil as another cheap saffron imitation.


----------



## yasha (Jun 3, 2016)

I believe the Persian saffron has more strength in compare to Spanish , could you please let me know a good and cheap place to buy some ?


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

The King of All Spices
[h1]Azafran, Saffron is the worlds most expensive spice at it adored for it aromatic aroma. I have had both Iranian and Spanish premium versions that are made entirely from just the red stigmas. If you see thread of yellow stamens they add weight but no real flavor. The premium stuff has no yellow stuff. I use this for Spanish paella, Italian risotto, French bouillabaisse, and Iranian rice. I usually pay about $6/ gram ($170/ounce). I found 106 offerings on Amazon. The McCormick Gourmet Collection, Spanish Saffron, 0.06-Ounce goes for $16.58 making it about $9.74 a gram. I have bought this one several times before. It is good. The Savory Spice Shop is a trusted supplier for saffron see:[/h1]
see:
[h1]http://www.savoryspiceshop.com/spices/saffpow.html[/h1]
American saffron or Mexican saffron is actually safflower and is no substitute for the real thing. As there are plenty counterfeits for sale, a simple soak test will quickly reveal that the fake stigmas will loose their color when soaked 10 minutes while the real stuff remains its bright crimson color.


----------

